# How to Djent?



## scottro202

so, after being on this forum for a few months, I have come to know and love the word "djent". I know what djent is, but I want to know HOW to djent (like gear, tunings, playing style, etc etc).

can anyone help me djent? 

Scottro

EDIT: and sorry if this is the wrong forum, or if this has been said before.


----------



## splinter8451

Palm mute a double octave power chord. It has to sound like "DJENT" not your usual "Dje" or "djen" if ya know what I mean.


----------



## Nylis

scottro202 said:


> so, after being on this forum for a few months, I have come to know and love the word "djent". I know what djent is, but I want to know HOW to djent (like gear, tunings, playing style, etc etc).
> 
> can anyone help me djent?
> 
> Scottro
> 
> EDIT: and sorry if this is the wrong forum, or if this has been said before.




Eq hi-mids in at about 1.5khz and suck out the low mids (150-250 depending), Presence and treble knobs up and *don't use too much gain*, Saturation is the exact the opposite of what you want. Go easy on the mids but don't scoop them, using too much mids will provide an effect akin to playing through a telephone. These will provide a good starting point but you need to play around with your pick attack and writing style because thats what 'djent' is in reality. Pick attack is actually alot more important than people think, mess around with it. Tuning is pretty much personal preference but I would go as low as possible while still using thin strings, the longer scale length the better for the low end. You don't have to go meshuggah low but doing so adds a massive agressive low end that I love, especially when it fights the wonky EQ. As for amps Engl is a pretty dry and tight amp and is synonymous with 'djent'. For digital processing axe-fx seems to be the best nowadays but if you can pick up a pod or if you have one they get extremely usable tones. Playing 'djent' is cool but you really should make it yours and do different stuff than the played out cliche music thats coming out. just my twooo.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150

Some people call the music I write "Djent". I'm still not entirely clear on what the hell that means... Just tune low and slam the shit out of every note. lol. 

The poster above pretty much nailed all the aspects of what you are trying to do, IMO.


----------



## Mattayus

Watch Petrucci and learn! 



2:14


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

I am so fucking sick of that word.


----------



## Mattayus

Innit man. Been well sensationalised, and thrown around and now seems to mean something completely different to what it did about 6 months ago


----------



## CrushingAnvil

OH MY FUCKING LAWDZ.

If I hear the word 'Djent' one more time Im going to fucking kill myself


----------



## S-O

I am indifferent towards the word, I am in truth jelous of those who can write in that style, curse all of you who can!


----------



## scottro202

Mattayus said:


> Watch Petrucci and learn!
> 
> 
> 
> 2:14






Nylis said:


> Eq hi-mids in at about 1.5khz and suck out the low mids (150-250 depending), Presence and treble knobs up and *don't use too much gain*, Saturation is the exact the opposite of what you want. Go easy on the mids but don't scoop them, using too much mids will provide an effect akin to playing through a telephone. These will provide a good starting point but you need to play around with your pick attack and writing style because thats what 'djent' is in reality. Pick attack is actually alot more important than people think, mess around with it. Tuning is pretty much personal preference but I would go as low as possible while still using thin strings, the longer scale length the better for the low end. You don't have to go meshuggah low but doing so adds a massive agressive low end that I love, especially when it fights the wonky EQ. As for amps Engl is a pretty dry and tight amp and is synonymous with 'djent'. For digital processing axe-fx seems to be the best nowadays but if you can pick up a pod or if you have one they get extremely usable tones. Playing 'djent' is cool but you really should make it yours and do different stuff than the played out cliche music thats coming out. just my twooo.




those 2 posts really help me guys, thanks for helping me on my quest to djent-ness!!!

o, and my apologies to anyone who doesn't like that word


----------



## ZeroSignal

It's not a style of music. It's a method of playing. It would be like saying "I play Chug music" when referring to Metallica style Thrash Metal.

Stop getting it confused, people...


----------



## ivancic1al

so that's what that's called...i've been doing that for a few years now and never had a word for it! haha...sorry to all the people fed up with it...


----------



## Varkatzas

wtf does it stand for


----------



## ZeroSignal

Varkatzas said:


> wtf does it stand for



Nothing. It's just an onomatopoeic term coined by the Meshuggah boys to describe the sound of the palm mutes they got on one of their albums back in the day. Then plucky bastids like Bulb popularised the word over teh Internetz and then popular metal culture somehow picked it up.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

^ I've never heard it used on boards other than this one


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Varkatzas said:


> wtf does it stand for



Digital Juxtaposition Electromagnetic Neon Triode

it's very complicated, I won't try to explain...


----------



## ShadyDavey

Urban Dictionary: djent

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/beginner-central/17212-what-the-hell-is-djent.html

Djent - Google Search

Bloody Word.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

why does everyone hate it so much?

is the word djent really that annoying?

personally it doesn't bother me at all


----------



## TimothyLeary

the word djent is not annoying, it's just like badger.

Badger Badger Badger.com! The Original Dancing Badgers!


----------



## ShadyDavey

Scar Symmetry said:


> why does everyone hate it so much?
> 
> is the word djent really that annoying?
> 
> personally it doesn't bother me at all



It will become annoying as soon as its overused - but its as good a term as any to describe that particular sound


----------



## vontetzianos

It doesn't really bother me that much hearing the word 'djent'. The only thing I associate with it is a very tight, bright, clear open guitar sound and not a whole style of music. I just associate the tone of the instrument when I hear 'djent'.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I am so fucking sick of that word.


----------



## Flux_Architect

I think people just love to hate things....

I hate you, I hate work, I hate stuff......
It just flows.


----------



## ktulu909

It hailed here yesterday and I have at least 10 djents all over my car.


----------



## lobee

ktulu909 said:


> I put Meshuggah into my cd player yesterday and it left at least 10 djents all over my car.



Fixed.


----------



## groph

DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT


----------



## sdgiffin

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I am so fucking sick of that word.



I second that.


----------



## Daemoniac

Flux_Architect said:


> I think people just love to hate things....
> 
> I hate you, I hate work, I hate stuff......
> It just flows.



I hate hating.


----------



## neon_black88

Hey guys have you heard my cover of *sublevels* by meshuggah?

Here it is:

Djent Djent Djent.... D,Djent Djent......... Djent Djent Djent... D,Djent Djent

Edited because its actually sublevels not soul burn.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

groph said:


> DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
> DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
> DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
> DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
> DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
> DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
> DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
> DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
> DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
> DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
> DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
> DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
> DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
> DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
> DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
> DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
> DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
> DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
> DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
> DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
> DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
> DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
> DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
> DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
> DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
> DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT
> DJENT DJENT DJENT DJENT



haha beat me to it


----------



## snuif09

sevenstring.org's first meme?


----------



## Excalibur

Let's not turn this place into UG guys.


----------



## scottro202

Excalibur said:


> Let's not turn this place into UG guys.



o god, the horror!!! THE HORROR!!!!


----------



## Stroked

scottro202 said:


> so, after being on this forum for a few months, I have come to know and love the word "djent". I know what djent is, but I want to know HOW to djent (like gear, tunings, playing style, etc etc).
> 
> can anyone help me djent?
> 
> Scottro
> 
> EDIT: and sorry if this is the wrong forum, or if this has been said before.




UUUmmmmm.....well lets see here.....how to properly djent? OH! I know.....DONT!!!!
It has now become about as trendy as fucking Nu-metal did. I can appreciate the subdivisions, but god it is getting old. Every single band seems to be heading down the same path. I guess its just the nature of things though.


----------



## Swippity Swappity

snuif09 said:


> sevenstring.org's first meme?



Na, I think the whole Bacon and Toblerone thing came close to being it's first meme.

Djent is just guitar tone that a ton of people (Including myself. ) are associating with a genre, when it isn't really a new genre at all. It is not even particularly fair to call it djent metal when it really goes something along the lines of:

Djent Dja Djent Djent Djent WiddlyWiddly Widdly Chang Chong Djent~


----------



## wannabguitarist

I know this "djent" stuff came from Meshuggah and the Mesh forum but when exactly did it become the thing to do? And does anyone think it's a bit ironic that the band synonymous with djent (Periphery imo) doesn't have their own album out yet while a bunch of other are turning it into a fad?

Hurry up periphery


----------



## Bound

Bound will keep doing normal palm mute chugging in the style of testament. He will leave djenting to you youngins


----------



## CynicEidolon

Bound said:


> I will keep doing normal palm mute chugging in the style of people with taste. I will leave djenting to you youngins



I will. This. ^


----------



## tbird11

The OP only wanted to "know how to djent?" as in tips on how to get a djenty sound on his guitar. He didn't ask whether you like djent or not, or if you like the work djent even. So stick to the OP and its pretty simple if you don't like it, don't post! This thread is not for you. There are no need for these petty slanging HC style primary school posts putting the OP down, different strokes for different folks eh?

/end rant

To the OP I love meshuggah and DJENT style guitar work:

My advice:

As little gain as possible. (i have mine at about 2 o'clock)
A very good noise gate.
A fair amount of mids (between say 12 and 4 o'clock depending on taste.)

I use a line 6 vetta II HD and I think that modeling gear is great because the digital interface allows you to get very tight tone with plenty of post eq options. Post eq is a big part of my djenty tone and playing with lo and hi pass filters are very important. 

Also palm muting slightly further toward the neck from the bridge (say 1 or two cm) tightens up your tone considerably.

Hope that helps a bit..........


----------



## Daemoniac

Learn to DJ, then yell "ENT!!!!!" at the top of your lungs over whatever it is you're playing.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Demoniac said:


> Learn to DJ, then yell "ENT!!!!!" at the top of your lungs over whatever it is you're playing.



You first.


----------



## loktide

Scar Symmetry said:


>



hahaha, was about to post that myself


----------



## scottro202

tbird11 said:


> The OP only wanted to "know how to djent?" as in tips on how to get a djenty sound on his guitar. He didn't ask whether you like djent or not, or if you like the work djent even. So stick to the OP and its pretty simple if you don't like it, don't post! This thread is not for you. There are no need for these petty slanging HC style primary school posts putting the OP down, different strokes for different folks eh?
> 
> /end rant
> 
> To the OP I love meshuggah and DJENT style guitar work:
> 
> My advice:
> 
> As little gain as possible. (i have mine at about 2 o'clock)
> A very good noise gate.
> A fair amount of mids (between say 12 and 4 o'clock depending on taste.)
> 
> I use a line 6 vetta II HD and I think that modeling gear is great because the digital interface allows you to get very tight tone with plenty of post eq options. Post eq is a big part of my djenty tone and playing with lo and hi pass filters are very important.
> 
> Also palm muting slightly further toward the neck from the bridge (say 1 or two cm) tightens up your tone considerably.
> 
> Hope that helps a bit..........



thanks man. i really appreciate the defending words and the advice.

peace


----------



## Daemoniac

Scar Symmetry said:


>


----------



## ivancic1al

so if you use a tube amp, i'm guessing it would be harder, cause tube amps tend to have the 'sag' in the low end that loosens them up? like on a triple rec, if i kept the bass at noon, boosted the mids a fair amount and boosted the treble a bit, along with a fair amount of presence and backed off the gain, would that get kind sorta close?


----------



## Stroked

ivancic1al said:


> so if you use a tube amp, i'm guessing it would be harder, cause tube amps tend to have the 'sag' in the low end that loosens them up? like on a triple rec, if i kept the bass at noon, boosted the mids a fair amount and boosted the treble a bit, along with a fair amount of presence and backed off the gain, would that get kind sorta close?



To tighten up a Mesa you need to boost the front of the amp. I use an 808 to do it (like every other person). 

I have my Road King tighter than any ENGL I have heard.....but of course the ENGL is that tight out of the box. But I like the "darkness" of Mesa.

So to re-cap.....use a TS9 or an 808 in front of the amp and also a good gate to quiet things down. My other guitarist also has a Boss 6 band EQ next to the 808. the 6 band helps to fine tune things.


----------



## MFB

Stroked said:


> To tighten up a Mesa you need to boost the front of the amp. I use an 808 to do it (like every other person).
> 
> I have my Road King tighter than any ENGL I have heard.....but of course the ENGL is that tight out of the box. But I like the "darkness" of Mesa.
> 
> So to re-cap.....use a TS9 or an 808 in front of the amp and also a good gate to quiet things down. My other guitarist also has a Boss 6 band EQ next to the 808. the 6 band helps to fine tune things.



Depends on which Mesa you're talking about of course. Recto's are known for having a big tight end, but things like the .50 Cal's, and Mark series are really tight and don't usually have a huge bottom end like Mesa's (unless you EQ it like mine, in which it's got a bit of a noticeable bottom end but not overwhelming)


----------



## ivancic1al

well my triple rec has more than enough bottom, i have an effects modeler that has a ts9 in it and it does seem to smooth it out and tighten up the tone a lot. i should look around for an EQ pedal, well, first i gotta get it retubed so the bottom end doesn't sound like total shit... thanks for the helpful advice guys!


----------



## cheepy91

i dont have a pod. how can i achieve a tone like bulbs? i have a Digitech RP 500 and im not sure how to make it get that "djentyness"


----------



## mattofvengeance

1. Detune
2. Utilize octaves
3. ??????????
4. Profit


----------



## cheepy91

i want his tone not to learn how to djent


----------



## Konfyouzd

fuck djent


----------



## TonalArchitect

cheepy91 said:


> i want his tone not to learn how to djent





Nylis said:


> Eq hi-mids in at about 1.5khz and suck out the low mids (150-250 depending), Presence and treble knobs up and *don't use too much gain*, Saturation is the exact the opposite of what you want. Go easy on the mids but don't scoop them, using too much mids will provide an effect akin to playing through a telephone. These will provide a good starting point but you need to play around with your pick attack and writing style because thats what 'djent' is in reality. Pick attack is actually alot more important than people think, mess around with it. Tuning is pretty much personal preference but I would go as low as possible while still using thin strings, the longer scale length the better for the low end. You don't have to go meshuggah low but doing so adds a massive agressive low end that I love, especially when it fights the wonky EQ.



Like the 3rd post of the thread, man. 

Remember, too, to play similar figures to the tone you're comparing yourself to. My meaning: these 'djent' things have lots of accented and bent single notes and open strings, and fewer ringing and (ironically) palm-muted fifth voicings (power chords).


----------



## a1a2a3a4

I djented the shiat out of my girlfriend


----------



## cheepy91

TonalArchitect said:


> Like the 3rd post of the thread, man.
> 
> Remember, too, to play similar figures to the tone you're comparing yourself to. My meaning: these 'djent' things have lots of accented and bent single notes and open strings, and fewer ringing and (ironically) palm-muted fifth voicings (power chords).



thanks man


----------



## seba_mathcore

THEY ALL HATE IT 'COS DJENT IS THE FURUTE.. IS EVOLUTION...

all people say they don't get it.. or some bullshit...
like all the new things the scared about


----------



## in-pursuit

welcome to the ss.org restaurant, todays special is nekrolulz.


----------



## Oceans

tuning : Anywhere from drop A# to drop E (or even lower)


----------



## celticelk

in-pursuit said:


> welcome to the ss.org restaurant, todays special is nekrolulz.


 
"You want Bill sperm with that?"

"NO!"


----------



## eaeolian

Hmm. The point seems to be missing, here.


----------

